# Storage Cubby Lid Latch



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Has anyone had to replace the center storage cubby latch- I was at dealership yesterday- they claim entire lower console will need to be replaced. I can see this will already be more trouble than it is worth as they will likely break and damage things in the process of replacing my broken console. Any expereince?

All of this happens less than 2 working days from Tri State meet.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm waiting on the leather one to finally get a part number so i can replace min. Does anyone have infor on this yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

This is actually the one located in front of the shifter under climate controls- the one that is always open when the button breaks.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I have the same problem. When I first bought the car it worked fine but during the summer it started acting up. I put a few drops of oil for a electric razor on the hinges and it seemed to help some.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Oh my bad. Yes min wont open on its own. you push it then it opens 1/8 inch and you pry it open. A very nice touch!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Oh my bad. Yes min wont open on its own. you push it then it opens 1/8 inch and you pry it open. A very nice touch! *


Same here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

mine is stuck open- duct tape is my new best friend.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Awesome! Here's the latest medical use for duct tape....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Awesome! Here's the latest medical use for duct tape.... *


Wow what will they think of next?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hahaha...makes me not want to think of what may be next!!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I told you that cubby hole was not made to store an 18 inch 12 volt dildo   

By the way, mine does not come up all on its own all of the time...cheap piece of shit


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

lmao


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I told you that cubby hole was not made to store an 18 inch 12 volt dildo
> 
> By the way, mine does not come up all on its own all of the time...cheap piece of shit *


Love you willy- would you fit in my cubby??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Geez, this is turning OT reeaaaaaaaaallll quick...lol


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *
> 
> By the way, mine does not come up all on its own all of the time...*


Geez Willy, you don't go sayin stuff like this in public.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

MODERATOR!!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Geez Willy, you don't go sayin stuff like this in public.  *


WD40 will lub it and Willy`s prob could be as close as a blue pill, so I have heard.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Geez Willy, you don't go sayin stuff like this in public.  *


WD40 will lube the hinges and for Willy`s problem there is a little Blue pill, so I heard


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *WD40 will lub it and Willy`s prob could be as close as a blue pill, so I have heard. *


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Love you willy- would you fit in my cubby?? *



Unfortunately, I'd fit in you cigarette lighter.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Actually, there is a bundle of wires that I felt in mine that hits the door and stops if from going up freely. I know what the problem is, I really do not use the hole for anything so it is not too much of a bother


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

no idea the wonderful and knowledgable staff at the dealership said 2 business days to order and probably 3 to put it in- I wonder if I can have a 03' 3.5 as a loaner....


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *MODERATOR!!! *


Ta Da! What do you need? Willy = banned?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

*NNNOOOO*

Don't you dare ban Willy- that would be awful- he is an asset to any forum.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey guys.. try to stay on the topic of the Cubby latch....   Welcome aboard Je(NN)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

of course not....

Willy would have to shoot somebody to get banned. 

Now swissman, on the other hand......


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *of course not....
> 
> Willy would have to shoot somebody to get banned.
> 
> Now swissman, on the other hand......  *


Willy does not own any fire arms. If you have a lid wthat will not pop up, reach your hand in through the cubby and slip it behind the door... You will feel a bundle pf wires rubbing the lid


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *of course not....
> 
> Willy would have to shoot somebody to get banned.
> 
> Now swissman, on the other hand......  *


If he shot Ed, aka. not so( Silent-rummer), he would get my Support.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Willy does not own any fire arms. If you have a lid wthat will not pop up, reach your hand in through the cubby and slip it behind the door... You will feel a bundle pf wires rubbing the lid *


My lid will not stay closed my answer------>duct tape.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *My lid will not stay closed my answer------>duct tape. *


They are replacing the latches under warranty. Check out the wire situation, you may be able to move them or duct tape them out of the way. My 2 cents(that`s all I got left)


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *They are replacing the latches under warranty. Check out the wire situation, you may be able to move them or duct tape them out of the way. My 2 cents(that`s all I got left) *


I can feel them, but as far as doing anything to them,,,can't get to them. Would have to do some ripping out...I am not about to creat any rattles...I am going to live with it.

Talked to the dealer about the bubbles in my dash,,,, he agreed with me to leave it as is....May create too many other problems if you replace it.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I can feel them, but as far as doing anything to them,,,can't get to them. Would have to do some ripping out...I am not about to creat any rattles...I am going to live with it.
> 
> Talked to the dealer about the bubbles in my dash,,,, he agreed with me to leave it as is....May create too many other problems if you replace it. *


Bubbles is alright, remember when you were a kid you used to blow bubbles.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Bubbles is alright, remember when you were a kid you used to blow bubbles.
> 
> *


Oasis is getting a new Cubby, I though she said hubby. Then I read she likes exterior not interior. haha

I don`t even use that little cubby hole, the door won`t close if the article is bigger that a candy bar.

BTW for Willy, I saw bubbles, he said to say Hi.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Rat...You are a Post Ho! By the way I found JK Wright.. He is alive and well for all that care


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Rat...You are a Post Ho! By the way I found JK Wright.. He is alive and well for all that care *


Holy Sheit! Where did you find Jerrod at a Subway Sandwich Bar?

I miss his sour humour, that is a compliment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I also miss JK I have his email somewhere I will keep all posted on my cubby issue-


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Has anyone had to replace the center storage cubby latch- I was at dealership yesterday- they claim entire lower console will need to be replaced. I can see this will already be more trouble than it is worth as they will likely break and damage things in the process of replacing my broken console. Any expereince?
> 
> All of this happens less than 2 working days from Tri State meet. *


I had thouht the latch mechanism could be tweeked to allow it to catch when closed... or is this broken?

Sorry for the ON TOPIC post.  Nice to see yall.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Geez Willy, you don't go sayin stuff like this in public.  *


Willy's been outted again.


----------



## rlvq35de (Oct 18, 2002)

*Bulletin*

There is a bulletin on this problem it is for an updated clip to resolve this incident. Here is the bulletin NTB02-014a
Part number 96933-8j000


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Do you have a print out of the TSB?


----------



## rlvq35de (Oct 18, 2002)

Yeah but i can't scan it. I don't have a scanner. All you need is that number.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

rlvq35de said:


> *Yeah but i can't scan it. I don't have a scanner. All you need is that number. *


Hey Friend just copy the number and take it to the dealer. Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *This is actually the one located in front of the shifter under climate controls- the one that is always open when the button breaks. *


Mine quit about 2 months after I got the car. I put a handle on it.


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Do you have a print out of the TSB? *


If you go to here, you will have all the TSB's out. You'll need Acrobate Reader to read them

Altima TSB's


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

SIlver Shadow.. what was your name on .net?? If you were on .net previously?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Silver Shadow said:


> *If you go to here, you will have all the TSB's out. You'll need Acrobate Reader to read them
> 
> Altima TSB's  *


excellent- while I was at the Tri State meet yesterday- George touched the button/ latch and it is now working again. If you have broken latch drive to Long Island and have George fix it for you. 

I will take the new part though- cheapest part of car is that damn latch. Thank you.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *excellent- while I was at the Tri State meet yesterday- George touched the button/ latch and it is now working again. If you have broken latch drive to Long Island and have George fix it for you.
> 
> I will take the new part though- cheapest part of car is that damn latch. Thank you. *


Just an adjustment. Sounds like the latch has a tendency to wonder out of alignment.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Just an adjustment. Sounds like the latch has a tendency to wonder out of alignment. *


Or.....Possibly George has a magic finger.....Watch out Jen


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Or.....Possibly George has a magic finger.....Watch out Jen *


It is a ten minute job for a 50 cent latch!


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Or.....Possibly George has a magic finger.....Watch out Jen *


the question is which one


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Or.....Possibly George has a magic finger.....Watch out Jen *


LOL... He just reached out and touched it?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *LOL... He just reached out and touched it? *


i was playing with her clit......um i mean clip, yeah thats it


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *i was playing with her clit......um i mean clip, yeah thats it  *


tsk tsk..  Go george... LOL .. When is that visit up to CT again???


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *tsk tsk..  Go george... LOL .. When is that visit up to CT again???  *


ha ha ha

not soon enough


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I'm waiting on the leather one to finally get a part number so i can replace min. Does anyone have infor on this yet? *


 Still working I'll come up with something.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I'm waiting on the leather one to finally get a part number so i can replace min. Does anyone have infor on this yet? *


 Just got a letter from Nissan National, There going to get me a answer as soon as they can.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Just got a letter from Nissan National, There going to get me a answer as soon as they can. *


I`ve been shopping E-Bay for a titanium cover for it! Anyone see anything?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i have its on my car  

my kit came from exoticwooddash.com, i think its something like $230 for 20 something pieces


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *i have its on my car
> 
> my kit came from exoticwooddash.com, i think its something like $230 for 20 something pieces *


You got the entire pkg. WOW.


----------

